# David Alaba vs Roberto Carlos



## Torros (22 Febbraio 2016)

per qualcuno sarà un confronto improponibile, ma io che ho visto Carlos per anni lo considero sopravvalutato e l'anello debole delle difesa sia brasiliano che del Real. Mentre offensivamente era un mostro, in difesa Carlos non sapeva granché difendere. Anche le sue famose punizioni erano più potenza che precisione. 

Alaba è più completo in tutto, fisicamente ha 10 CM in più, atleticamente è fortissimo, veloce, rapido, agile, forte nel gioco aereo. Ha un ottima tecnica, ottimo dribbling, e non se la cava tanto peggio di Carlos nelle punizioni e nel tiro. 

Alla fine non considero Carlos tanto meglio nemmeno di Marcelo. Marcelo ha meno tiro ma più dribbling, in difesa nessuno dei due è un fenomeno. Anche perché di terzini veramente forti in difesa con quel tipo di fisico ricordo solo Lahm.


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2016)

Alaba è sicuramente un giocatore più duttile e completo. 

Ma Roberto Carlos in fase offensiva era una cosa fenomenale.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Prendete per matto anche me ma al 100% della forma anch'io prendo Alaba.


----------



## Baggio (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sono un nostalgico e Roberto Carlos è stato un icona incredibile di un determinato periodo

Senza nulla togliere ad Alaba che è un vero talento


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Un terzino che segna oltre 100 gol in carriera, titolare inamovibile del Real più forte degli ultimi 60 anni e del Brasile..
Fare un paragone con un ragazzino di 24 anni che a conti fatti ancora non ha dimostrato nulla mi pare eccessivo..

Roberto Carlos, Maldini e Cafù sono i più grandi terzini degli ultimi 30 anni senza ombra di dubbio..l'unico che li ha avvicinati è stato Maicon..Poi ci sono i vari Lahm e compagnia bella..

Ad oggi Alaba come livello mi fa pensare più ad uno come Zambrotta (e badate che non è mica riduttivo perché parliamo di un giocatore eccezionale)


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Oh mio Dio .


----------



## Eziomare (23 Febbraio 2016)

anche per me Carlos e' stato un giocatore un po' "sopravvalutato" (notare virgolette), senz'altro molto bravo in fase offensiva, ma nemmeno cosi' tanto da renderlo indimenticabile.
Molto piu' completo e affidabile e' stato Cafu' secondo me.
Per non parlare di Maldini.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un terzino che segna oltre 100 gol in carriera, titolare inamovibile del Real più forte degli ultimi 60 anni e del Brasile..
> Fare un paragone con un ragazzino di 24 anni che a conti fatti ancora non ha dimostrato nulla mi pare eccessivo..
> 
> Roberto Carlos, Maldini e Cafù sono i più grandi terzini degli ultimi 30 anni senza ombra di dubbio..l'unico che li ha avvicinati è stato Maicon..Poi ci sono i vari Lahm e compagnia bella..
> ...



Bravo, sottoscrivo tutto.

Alaba rimarrà il terzino sinistro di riferimento per i prossimi 10 anni e da solo è stato in grado di trascinare l'Austria a traguardi nuovi ma Roberto Carlos è un giocatore irripetibile che ricorderemo anche tra trent'anni.


----------



## koti (23 Febbraio 2016)

Alaba è un mostro eh, il miglior terzino sinistro al mondo. Il paragone non è mica così improponibile, anche se magari sarebbe meglio farlo quando l'austriaco sarà a fine carriera.


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> per qualcuno sarà un confronto improponibile, ma io che ho visto Carlos per anni lo considero sopravvalutato e l'anello debole delle difesa sia brasiliano che del Real. Mentre offensivamente era un mostro, in difesa Carlos non sapeva granché difendere. Anche le sue famose punizioni erano più potenza che precisione.
> 
> Alaba è più completo in tutto, fisicamente ha 10 CM in più, atleticamente è fortissimo, veloce, rapido, agile, forte nel gioco aereo. Ha un ottima tecnica, ottimo dribbling, e non se la cava tanto peggio di Carlos nelle punizioni e nel tiro.
> 
> Alla fine non considero Carlos tanto meglio nemmeno di Marcelo. Marcelo ha meno tiro ma più dribbling, in difesa nessuno dei due è un fenomeno. Anche perché di terzini veramente forti in difesa con quel tipo di fisico ricordo solo Lahm.


è facile confondere un ottimo giocatore e un campione, la stessa differenza che c'è tra Alaba e R.Carlos


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Questa volta non hai dato di matto  
Carlos, come ha scritto Jino, era davvero una roba impressionante in fase offensiva, tanto da essere più un'ala aggiunta che un terzino vero e proprio. Alaba certamente non raggiunge quei livelli offensivamente ma è molto più completo, dato che sa difendere come nessun'altro terzino sul pianeta, dato che ha tutt'altra fisicità e dato che ha un'intelligenza tattica spaventosa. Alaba è un giocatore da calcio totale, capace di giocare ovunque: difensore centrale, terzino, mezz'ala, esterno di centrocampo. Alaba è ancora molto giovane ma è destinato ad entrare nella leggenda: giocatore spaziale.


----------



## koti (23 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> è facile confondere un ottimo giocatore e un campione, la stessa differenza che c'è tra Alaba e R.Carlos


E' a mani basse il miglior terzino sinistro al mondo, e credo lo sarà per molti anni.


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Febbraio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> E' a mani basse il miglior terzino sinistro al mondo, e credo lo sarà per molti anni.


in questo momento Alaba è un ottimo giocatore con tutte le possibilità di diventare un campione, se il paragone lo facciamo oggi scelgo sempre R.Carlos


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> in questo momento Alaba è un ottimo giocatore con tutte le possibilità di diventare un campione, se il paragone lo facciamo oggi scelgo sempre R.Carlos


Alaba è un campione.


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alaba è un campione.


per me non ancora, dire "ottimo giocatore" non mi pare un insulto poi bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo su come si classificano i giocatori


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Carlos non è sopravvalutato, perche se segni cosi tanti gol in carriera è normale che lasci qualcosa in difesa, più che altro lo vedo come una giocatore nostalgico, di quelli che ne nascono uno ogni 50 anni, terzino sinistro con un mancino incredibile e in grado di fare cose impensabili. Alaba forse è più completo ma io prendo Roberto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> per me non ancora, dire "ottimo giocatore" non mi pare un insulto poi bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo su come si classificano i giocatori


Per me esistono due fenomeni: Messi e Ronaldo. Sotto di loro ci sono i campioni, ovviamente rapportati ai rispettivi ruoli. Infine i buoni/ottimi giocatori.


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me esistono due fenomeni: Messi e Ronaldo. Sotto di loro ci sono i campioni, ovviamente rapportati ai rispettivi ruoli. Infine i buoni/ottimi giocatori.


Parli solo di giocatori in attività?
Per me la categoria si divide in campione, ottimo giocatore, buon giocatore, mediocre e scarso. Alaba fa parte della seconda fascia quindi la pensiamo uguale direi.


----------



## Torros (23 Febbraio 2016)

Si quali sarebbero i fattori per definire se uno è un campione o meno? Per me il fatto che Carlos non sapesse difendere e Alaba si, rende quest'ultimo un giocatore migliore. Per il terzino la cosa più importante è la fase difensiva, il resto viene dopo.

Per come la vedo io Carlos manco era un terzino, più un ala, infatti quel Real non era mai una squadra solida in difesa, anche prima che vendessero Makelele


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Parli solo di giocatori in attività?
> Per me la categoria si divide in campione, ottimo giocatore, buon giocatore, mediocre e scarso. Alaba fa parte della seconda fascia quindi la pensiamo uguale direi.


Più o meno, dato che la mia prima fascia è composta da soli due giocatori


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2016)

Vi snocciolo giusto un dato per far ricordare a chi l'ha vissuto o chi non l'ha potuto suo malgrado fare che parliamo di un terzino, cioè difensore di fascia, che ha segnato tra i professionisti oltre cento reti. Il contributo che sapeva dare in fase offensiva era pazzesco, sia come spinta, sia come assist man, sia come finalizzatore o sui calci piazzati. All'epoca tra l'altro il terzino era considerato molto più difensivo rispetto ad adesso, il brasiliano in quest'ottica era un giocatore quasi unico. 

Alaba comunque ha tutto, anche se con caratteristiche diverse, per fare una carriera incredibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Non bestemmiamo dai


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi snocciolo giusto un dato per far ricordare a chi l'ha vissuto o chi non l'ha potuto suo malgrado fare che parliamo di un terzino, cioè difensore di fascia, che ha segnato tra i professionisti oltre cento reti. Il contributo che sapeva dare in fase offensiva era pazzesco, sia come spinta, sia come assist man, sia come finalizzatore o sui calci piazzati. All'epoca tra l'altro il terzino era considerato molto più difensivo rispetto ad adesso, il brasiliano in quest'ottica era un giocatore quasi unico.
> 
> Alaba comunque ha tutto, anche se con caratteristiche diverse, per fare una carriera incredibile.



ma solo coi calci piazzati che batteva, ha fatto la storia, alaba gran giocatore per carità ma è uno come tanti


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> per me non ancora, dire "ottimo giocatore" non mi pare un insulto poi bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo su come si classificano i giocatori



quoto


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma solo coi calci piazzati che batteva, ha fatto la storia, alaba gran giocatore per carità ma è uno come tanti



Non sono affatto d'accordo stavolta. David Alaba non è uno qualunque. E' un calciatore unico. E' un campione, un fuoriclasse. 

Detto questo... Io scelgo Roberto Carlos lo stesso. Il Real sapeva che Carlos lasciava lacune in difesa e si arrangiava di conseguenza. Era un terzino allucinante. La domanda da porsi è solo una: Fa più la differenza Alaba che sa difendere, oppure Carlos che segnava a raffica per esser un terzino? Ci sarebbe da capire quanti punti hanno portato i gol di Carlos al Brasile e al Real e quanti punti hanno fatto perdere le sue lacune difensive. Stesso discorso per David Alaba.

Sia chiaro, io stravedo per Alaba... Lo seguo da quando era semisconosciuto, da quando il Bayern lo faceva giocare e nessuno sapeva chi fosse sto ragazzino. Lo adoro, ma Carlos è Carlos.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non sono affatto d'accordo stavolta. David Alaba non è uno qualunque. E' un calciatore unico. E' un campione, un fuoriclasse.
> 
> Detto questo... Io scelgo Roberto Carlos lo stesso. Il Real sapeva che Carlos lasciava lacune in difesa e si arrangiava di conseguenza. Era un terzino allucinante. La domanda da porsi è solo una: Fa più la differenza Alaba che sa difendere, oppure Carlos che segnava a raffica per esser un terzino? Ci sarebbe da capire quanti punti hanno portato i gol di Carlos al Brasile e al Real e quanti punti hanno fatto perdere le sue lacune difensive. Stesso discorso per David Alaba.
> 
> Sia chiaro, io stravedo per Alaba... Lo seguo da quando era semisconosciuto, da quando il Bayern lo faceva giocare e nessuno sapeva chi fosse sto ragazzino. Lo adoro, ma Carlos è Carlos.



per me non è un fenomeno, è tra l ottimo giocatore e il campione, magari ho esagerato dicendo uno come tanti, nel calcio di oggi nel suo ruolo è il più forte


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non sono affatto d'accordo stavolta. David Alaba non è uno qualunque. E' un calciatore unico. E' un campione, un fuoriclasse.
> 
> Detto questo... Io scelgo Roberto Carlos lo stesso. Il Real sapeva che Carlos lasciava lacune in difesa e si arrangiava di conseguenza. Era un terzino allucinante. La domanda da porsi è solo una: Fa più la differenza Alaba che sa difendere, oppure Carlos che segnava a raffica per esser un terzino? Ci sarebbe da capire quanti punti hanno portato i gol di Carlos al Brasile e al Real e quanti punti hanno fatto perdere le sue lacune difensive. Stesso discorso per David Alaba.
> 
> Sia chiaro, io stravedo per Alaba... Lo seguo da quando era semisconosciuto, da quando il Bayern lo faceva giocare e nessuno sapeva chi fosse sto ragazzino. Lo adoro, ma Carlos è Carlos.



La parola fuoriclasse io non la userei cosi a man leggera... la sprecherei giusto per 5-10 calciatori al mondo...ed Alaba non è certo uno di questi.

Roberto Carlos ad ogni modo è leggenda, un giocatore per caratteristiche assolumente unico. Alaba chissà.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> La parola fuoriclasse io non la userei cosi a man leggera... la sprecherei giusto per 5-10 calciatori al mondo...ed Alaba non è certo uno di questi.
> 
> Roberto Carlos ad ogni modo è leggenda, un giocatore per caratteristiche assolumente unico. Alaba chissà.



Basta ragionare a ruoli, al posto di pensare sempre e solo ai soliti nomi. Neur fuoriclasse come portiere. Lahm e Alaba lo sono come terzini. Verratti lo è come regista. Iniesta come centrocampista e via dicendo. Non la uso a cuor leggere, ma il ragazzo l'ho visto giocare e pure tanto. Ognuno ha i suoi pareri, ma David non è uno qualunque.


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Basta ragionare a ruoli, al posto di pensare sempre e solo ai soliti nomi. Neur fuoriclasse come portiere. Lahm e Alaba lo sono come terzini. Verratti lo è come regista. Iniesta come centrocampista e via dicendo. Non la uso a cuor leggere, ma il ragazzo l'ho visto giocare e pure tanto. Ognuno ha i suoi pareri, ma David non è uno qualunque.



E' forte forte, ma ripeto...non lo vedo un fuoriclasse...


----------



## Torros (10 Aprile 2016)

forse nemmeno Alaba a giudicare dalle recenti partite che ho visto non è poi tutto sto muro in difesa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> forse nemmeno Alaba a giudicare dalle recenti partite che ho visto non è poi tutto sto muro in difesa.



non lo è mai stato imho..da il meglio in fase offensiva e ha una qualità importante cioè il fatto che è molto duttile, è un giocatore modernissimo


----------

